# OT Avatar pictures



## Desdichado (Jul 15, 2002)

Hey, just an aside -- now that avatars are active again, I've noticed that _a lot_ of folks are giving off that broken image thing from their avatar.  Just thought y'all might want to know, in case you're one of them...


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 15, 2002)

Mine works for me, does it work for you? It could be a problem where people don't know if their pic is broken or not because of some reason or another....


----------



## Aitch Eye (Jul 15, 2002)

I think the custom ones are working all right, but the grab bag we had to choose from here has disappeared.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 15, 2002)

Yeah, Dave, yours is good.

HI, maybe you hit the nail on the head for the reason.  That would explain why so many avatars -- that obviously were good links at one point -- are now broken.

But everyone should be able to see that, if that's the case.


----------



## Aitch Eye (Jul 15, 2002)

I've been wondering how many of the people who have broken avatars have their preferences set to not show avatars (edit: to display anyones avatars to them, I mean).

If you click on "user cp", you can find your way to page after page of broken avatars that you have to choose from.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 15, 2002)

Uh... insecurity is setting in.

Does my avatar show - It shows up for me but I always thought it was a bit high-res for an avatar...

Neurosis complete!

[Spider has a seizure of paranoia]


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Jul 15, 2002)

I'm thinking mine works...I got a complement the other day in Meta....but maybe it doesn't... oh dear..


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2002)

Aitch Eye said:
			
		

> *
> If you click on "user cp", you can find your way to page after page of broken avatars that you have to choose from. *




Yeah, and would you believe that, although avatars can be added en masse, they have to be deleted _one at a time_?!?.  And deleting each takes as long as, say posting to a messageboard thread.

Unless I'm missing something obvious, that is.


----------



## Aitch Eye (Jul 15, 2002)

Morrus, once again I'd be glad I'm not you, if it really seemed reasonable that I might be.

I hope my comment didn't sound like carping, I was just demonstrating that my answer wasn't hypothetical. If you have more rewarding or useful things to do than bringing back the Pokemon, by all means do them.


----------



## dagger (Jul 15, 2002)

Can someone let me know if mine shows up please? It does for me.......


And no Spider I can't see yoru avatar.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 15, 2002)

For what it's worth, nobody who's posted in this thread has a broken avatar.  Yet, anyway!


----------



## dagger (Jul 15, 2002)

Im glad you can see Conan, hes glad as well.


----------



## dreamthief (Jul 15, 2002)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> *For what it's worth, nobody who's posted in this thread has a broken avatar.  Yet, anyway!   *




I can't seem to see Spider_Jerusalem's avatar sadly.


----------



## dagger (Jul 15, 2002)

Actually I can't see his either.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 15, 2002)

Dammnit. I thought I had the avatar thing sorted. So some can see it and some can't? odd.

I'll start looking for another one that... uh... everyone can enjoy!

I can't find a decent sized one of Spider Jerusalem that is under 5000 bytes. If anyone has the faintest idea of whom I'm talking about and maybe by some slim chance of fate would know where to point me, then don't hesitate!

Huzzah! The search for a good avatar continues!


----------



## dagger (Jul 15, 2002)

So is it because of the size limit? Maybe you could edit it to make it fit under the size restrictions?


----------



## JDragon (Jul 16, 2002)

*I can see spiders*

Spider, I can see you avatar.

BUt if I'm right mine isn't showing up since I used one from the original list a while back.

JDragon


----------



## alsih2o (Jul 16, 2002)

spiders i see (and like a lot) j dragon, i can't see


----------



## Alaric_Prympax (Jul 16, 2002)

I can see everyone's custom avatar on their posts but I just came back from the "Change Avatar" screen and went through all *46* pages of them and they are all white little boxes with a red 'x' in it, and thus my avatar is the same, as I'm sure all the EN World Board can see.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 16, 2002)

Spider, I can see your avatar.


----------



## Darkness (Jul 16, 2002)

Morrus said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yeah, and would you believe that, although avatars can be added en masse, they have to be deleted one at a time?!?.  And deleting each takes as long as, say posting to a messageboard thread.
> 
> Unless I'm missing something obvious, that is. *



Yes, you _are_ missing something obvious: *You could talk Piratecat into doing that for you!* 

Heh...

(Joking aside, I'd volunteer to help you with it - but since I can't access these things, that's a moot point...)

Anyway, maybe you can delete the entire database of these things directly from your OS (e.g., Linux or Windows or whatever)? *shrug*


----------



## dagger (Jul 16, 2002)

I can see you avatar now too


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 16, 2002)

Hmm... I guess maybe there's a difference in what net servers show what file types. AOL, IE and all those probably support different media types. 

And yeah. Seems you guys like the sig so if you can't see it, sorry. I guess you'll just have to imagine how uber-cool it really is. 

Spider.


----------



## Harlock (Jul 16, 2002)

Dear Mr. Morrus, Sir, 

     I know nothing about the boards and how they are set up, but is it not possible to just upload the avatars with the same file name and overwrite the old one?  If this is stupid, pay me no mind, I just wanted to help.  I'm sure you have tried everything already.


----------



## Valicor (Jul 16, 2002)

Haven't been able to get mine working for the longest time.  I never started a thread though cause I figured it was just me.  Atleast I am not alone.


----------



## DerianCypher (Jul 16, 2002)

I think mine is working. Although he may need a rest, he's been dancing awhile


----------



## Holy Bovine (Jul 16, 2002)

I can see everyone's avatar except JDragon's, Alaric's and Valicor's.

All you have to do now is find a small (64X64) picture you like and upload it to the messageboard -  done under the 'user cp' button and 'edit  options'  then 'change avatar' ignore the little white boxes with x's in them and go to 'browse' and find the picture on your computer.  double click it and 'submit changes' and voila you will have an avatar!

I just want to find the one I had before - it was so much more goofy-cow like rather than cartoony-cow like


----------



## hong (Jul 16, 2002)

Alaric_Prympax said:
			
		

> *they are all white little boxes with a red 'x' in it*




I bet we could turn that into a Joni Mitchell song.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 16, 2002)

hong said:
			
		

> *I bet we could turn that into a Joni Mitchell song. *




LOL!

Hmmmm, will my avatar show up?




[edit - fix typo]


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 16, 2002)

[edit - oops]


----------



## 333 Dave (Jul 16, 2002)

Just had a though... shouldn't this be in the Meta forum? Morrus, you're slipping!


----------



## sineater (Jul 16, 2002)

Mine is working right?


----------



## Piratecat (Jul 16, 2002)

It is!

Thread moved.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 16, 2002)

Harlock said:
			
		

> *Dear Mr. Morrus, Sir,
> 
> I know nothing about the boards and how they are set up, but is it not possible to just upload the avatars with the same file name and overwrite the old one?  If this is stupid, pay me no mind, I just wanted to help.  I'm sure you have tried everything already. *




Hmmm... that *might* work.  Certainly worth a try!  I'm a bit of an idiot for not thinking of it....


----------



## Morrus (Jul 16, 2002)

333 Dave said:
			
		

> *Just had a though... shouldn't this be in the Meta forum? Morrus, you're slipping!  *




I made up for it by closing another thread.


----------

